# Intarsia-sized sanding station



## Walney Col (22 Jun 2014)

The missus bought a new fan for the living room the other day leaving the old floor-standing 3 speed fan just begging for a new use. So I've come up with a tentative design for a tiny sanding station with a 75mm disc, a 10mm belt, and a 50mm dome mop. I've got most of the parts already cut but thought I'd ask for suggestions on ways to improve it from scrollers who regularly do a lot of sanding on their work. Can anyone think of any more useful ideas I could substitute for what I've already come up with?















The sketchup file can be downloaded by anyone who wants it but be aware that the final design may well change.  Just search the 3D warehouse for "Tiny Triple Sanding Station".

Col.


----------



## Roughcut (22 Jun 2014)

It might work alright but im just wondering if the 60 watt motor you are using will be a bit underpowered?
I've got a Clarke belt and disk sander and the motor is 370 watts.


----------



## ChrisR (22 Jun 2014)

I think that you will find that Roughcut is correct, these little motors have very little torque.

Sorry to put a downer on your idea.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Walney Col (22 Jun 2014)

Whether it's underpowered or not depends on what it's intended to do. Intarsia is typically made up from pieces of wood the size of your thumb (or even a good deal smaller) and trying to sand those on a regular machine is far too nimble-fingered a job for me. I got the missus to take a couple of minutes worth of video of me using the motor to spin a couple of rough cut laminated MDF discs while I trued them up to make the sanding disc. And from having done that I'm pretty sure it's not going to be terribly underpowered bearing in mind I've sanding most of my parts with nail files up to press. 






[youtube]i6TeTR66RzA[/youtube]

Col.


----------



## jonluv (22 Jun 2014)

Looks very impressive and well thought out

I cut a lot of Intarsia/Segmentation and have a Belt and Disk Sander but find a Dremel with sandling bands is the tool I use most of all,followed by a B&D Drum sander.

The Belt /disk sander is mainly used in prep work

John


----------



## Walney Col (23 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the comments John.

I don't have a lot of strength in my hands nowadays and unless my arms are resting on something I often shake so bad it's not safe for me to use a dremel on small pieces. I really wanted to try using the fan's oscillation mechanism to make a 6mm diameter spindle sander, but unfortunately the broken oscillating mechanism is how come I got the fan in the first place. It'd be very easy to implement though if anyone has a fan motor and cares to try it.

Col.


----------



## Stooby (23 Jun 2014)

I am just starting on intarsia and have no space at all for more machines. Something small like this Col would be ideal. Can you show us more of the final machine in action?

John do you use dremel`s standard sanding bands? I love using my dremel, I just get frustrated that the heads are so small and it can't take wider shafted heads. I have some bigger sanding bands from Axminster that in my 1 and only intarsia piece so far have come in handy but I a have to use these on my standard drill for the larger chuck.


----------



## ChrisR (23 Jun 2014)

Col.
When I referred to your motor not having enough torque, I did not realise that the Intarsia pieces were so small/delicate, not ever having tried Intarsia work.

Just one thing to watch for, is that you don’t force the motor beyond its rated slip.
When an induction motor is running, torque is produced, by the difference between the speed of the rotating magnetic field in the stator and the inducted magnetic field in the rotor,(motor slip), most standard motors reach there optimum torque at 2 to 3 % slip.

This would have been the case in its original use driving a fan, assuming the manufacturer matched fan size to motor power.

You will know if you are exceeding the motor slip, this is when the motor rpm slows and starts losing most of its torque, plus the motor will over heat.

I apologise if you already know this, but it may be of interest/help to others.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## jonluv (23 Jun 2014)

Hi Stooby,
I use both sizes of bands and both grades ( when I can get them) but I also occasionally use cheap nail files about 30 for 99p from 99p shop just to touch up.To take more off a dremel cutter is handy. I recently saw on Utube a larger(longer ) shafted Dremel sander . It looked good!

The sanding drum is a must for the bigger pieces and can be very accurate, I think I paid £7 from Amazon and got loads of spare belts at Toolstation,s bargain shop


----------



## Walney Col (23 Jun 2014)

Stooby":9t6vvhik said:


> Something small like this Col would be ideal. Can you show us more of the final machine in action?



Yep.

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (24 Jun 2014)

Hey Col.
I admire your attitude and determination to get a project done and it reminds me of someone I know, who is much the same as you.
You will no doubt succeed with this and I wish you well.
I look forward to updates on this project from you. =D>


----------



## Walney Col (27 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the comments Scrollerman.

I've made a little bit of progress over the last couple of days. The disc sander part of it in fully functional and already had quite a bit of use. As regards to it being under-powered I'd say 60W is about the least you can get away with... it would have been nice to have another 60W in reserve but for what it's intended for it's adequate if not sensational. 









The short video shows it in action... 
[youtube]LroEujFu8C4[/youtube]

Col


----------



## martinka (27 Jun 2014)

I like it, and it's actually much smaller than I thought.


----------



## Walney Col (27 Jun 2014)

martinka":vo5270i9 said:


> I like it, and it's actually much smaller than I thought.


It would have been smaller still if I'd had some 8mm ply laying around instead of 18mm MDF. The scale of it brings Isambard Kingdom Brunell to mind 

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (27 Jun 2014)

Hi Col,
Just watched your latest video and am very impressed with the way your idea is progressing so give yourself a pat on the back from me !

Have you considered (with your experimental skills), of making a 'pin router' for rounding over the intarsia parts ?

Here's a link to maybe whet your appetite !

http://intarsia.hostcentric.com/e-book/pinrout.htm

Once again, please keep us informed of your progress as it makes for an interesting thread.

Scrollerman


----------



## Walney Col (28 Jun 2014)

Scrollerman":1jnyolf5 said:


> Have you considered (with your experimental skills), of making a 'pin router' for rounding over the intarsia parts ?



No but having seen the size of the bits in your link I wouldn't mind a go. Do you have any idea where you can get those 1/8th and 3/16th point cutting router bits? I've never even seen one that small, the smallest I've ever found is about 3/8th.

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (29 Jun 2014)

Walney Col":ioac8rzm said:


> Scrollerman":ioac8rzm said:
> 
> 
> > Have you considered (with your experimental skills), of making a 'pin router' for rounding over the intarsia parts ?
> ...



As I'm not into Intarsia I can only do a basic search of the net and came up with this :

http://www.axminster.co.uk/miniature-hss-router-bits

Just search for 'Mini Router Bits' for many more.


----------



## Walney Col (29 Jun 2014)

Scrollerman":3ij6i4jt said:


> As I'm not into Intarsia I can only do a basic search of the net and came up with this :
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/miniature-hss-router-bits
> 
> Just search for 'Mini Router Bits' for many more.


Thanks for that. They're the bog standard dremel-style bits I use with my miniture pantorouter which don't include a point cutting beading bit.

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (2 Jul 2014)

Walney Col":2miypj1d said:


> Scrollerman":2miypj1d said:
> 
> 
> > As I'm not into Intarsia I can only do a basic search of the net and came up with this :
> ...



Hi Col. As a fan of your disc sanding project, please tell me your ' Miniture Pantorouter' is home made and if so, would love to see it ?


----------



## Walney Col (2 Jul 2014)

Scrollerman":1ge9nuok said:


> Hi Col. As a fan of your disc sanding project, please tell me your ' Miniture Pantorouter' is home made and if so, would love to see it ?



:lol: Yes, it's home made.

I don't have any photos or video but I've nothing to do till I get a new saw so I'll see what I can knock up for you.

Here's a sketchup image to whet your appetite.






Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (2 Jul 2014)

Thanks Col.
You've certainly whet my appetite as it's an interesting tool that I know little about.
Looking forward to your next posts with great anticipation !


----------



## Claymore (2 Jul 2014)

.......


----------



## Walney Col (2 Jul 2014)

Wow. They certainly know how to charge for those tiny CNC don't they. I wouldn't mind betting the explosion in 3D printing had knocked the bottom right out of their market. Georgous little things though, I'd love to have a go on one. I used to program CNC machines 30 years ago and still have odd bits of G code rattling around in my head. 

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (3 Jul 2014)

Been working on the little belt sander again today whittling a piece of wood to act as the belt sander roller adjustment.







The belt will be tensioned with a small compression spring allowing instant belt changes and self-tensioning in case the belt stretches with use.


----------



## Walney Col (4 Jul 2014)

The belt sanding option shown in the last post is now running well.

[youtube]qyW-V0PKTFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Samfire (4 Jul 2014)

A neat little machine, I am impressed.


----------



## Scrollerman (5 Jul 2014)

That's a good update Col and it looks to work well.
I really do admire your experimentation and ability to make an idea into a working tool ! =D>


----------



## Walney Col (5 Jul 2014)

The Tiny Triple Sanding Station is now complete.




I have to say that the 240 grit sanding dome is absolute rubbish. It may be ok for sanding your nails (at a push) but I was hoping it would be able to dish out small hardwood parts and it hasn't got a cat in hell's chance of doing that. It does however only attach with an M6 screw directly into the end of the shaft so replacing it with some other means of dishing out should be easy enough and there are plenty of other options to choose from. 







I've been asked exactly how I made the belt sander rollers. The top roller (shown above) is nothing more than a couple of 8mm ID ball races super-glued onto an 8mm harwood dowel. A standard 8mm ID bearing just happens to be 5mm wide and the belt is 10mm hence the need for two. The bottom roller (shown below) is a 10mm long piece of 18mm hardwood dowel with a 10mm hole through it in which site a couple of 4mm ID flange bearings. This roller was crowned slightly before I parted it it off to provide the belt with a means of self-aligning itself correctly. The choice of flange bearings was simply because I already had some and they too are held onto the wooden roller with super glue. The drive roller is yet another short length of 18mm hardwood dowel drilled to fit the motor shaft and held in place on it with nothing more glamorous than contact adhesive. At 60W it's a very low power application and it appears to hold just fine.

















That's about all I can think to say about it so I'll shut up now. 

The latest video:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_T8Gpc6nxc


----------

